# fuelmaxx performance chip



## codyfrontier (Apr 26, 2008)

do these things accually work?


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

NOOOOOO and even if they do dont mess with the computer just do the engine and nothing more dont risk your money or your car on these gimics...... unless you made a drastic change on your engine that you have to adjust the ECU dont do anything too it.


----------



## codyfrontier (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks for the info. was looking into upgrades besides just intake, headrers, etc. not going with programmer if it messes with my motor. thanks for the help


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Posted in the wrong section. 

None of those "chips" work.


----------

